# Milan: la Uefa inasprisce la pena. Forse oggi la sentenza



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova. 

Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico. Il TAS potrebbe ribaltare il verdetto della Uefa oppure rimandare la pratica alla camera investigativa della Uefa. Se accadesse, Milane Uefa potrebbero ritrovarsi per rinegoziare il settlement.

*Repubblica: smentita la richiesta di un'esclusione biennale dalle competizioni europee. Sarà di un solo anno.*

Come riportato dal *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, la Uefa va di fretta e per il Milan non è una buona notizia. La sentenza può arrivare già oggi. Si va verso l'esclusione dalle competizioni europee. La camera investigativa ha chiesto un anno. L'alternativa all'esclusione dalle coppe è una sospensione condizionata. Nel caso arriverà l'esclusione, come si sa, il Milan farà ricorso al TAS.

Il Milan paga soprattutto i dubbi della Uefa su Yonghong Li. E la stessa Uefa considera quello del club rossonero un caso a sè, buono anche per lanciare a tutti una linea più dura. 

E sul nuovo socio... ----) Milan: Li potrebbe non versare i 32 mln. Socio a breve.

Tuttosport in edicola: Milan fuori dall'Europa per un anno. I rossoneri non ci stanno e ricorreranno al TAS.


Peppe Di Stefano a Sky:"Probabilmente si prospetta il peggio. C'è stato un incontro durato più di 2 ore. Presenti anche gli avvocati. Il Milan aveva preparato una memoria difensiva che ha raccontato: distinguere il club dal proprietario. La sentenza arriverà già oggi 20 giugno in giornata. Probabilmente arriverà l'esclusione dalle coppe. Il Milan ha preannunciato il ricorso al TAS. Si arriverà ai primi di luglio. Si parla di una richiesta di due anni di squalifica. Sia il Milan che la Uefa smentiscono, ma noi vi raccontiamo quello che sappiamo".*


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico.
> 
> ...



Sono 10 giorni che dico: occhio che con questa pseudo linea difensiva finisce che li facciamo irritare ancora di più e ci ammazzano. E infatti....


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2018)

Credo che in caso di Waterloo in un Paese con una mentalità anglosassone i vertici si dimentterebbero: Fassone e soci.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Giugno 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Credo che in caso di Waterloo in un Paese con una mentalità anglosassone i vertici si dimentterebbero: Fassone e soci.



fassone e soci come li chiami tu avranno sicuramente fatto i loro errori ma il problema principale per cui prendiamo questa sanzione è la situazione della proprietà. se non si cambia/risolve quello possiamo pure cambiare tutti i manager e ds che vogliamo ma sempre lì siamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono 10 giorni che dico: occhio che con questa pseudo linea difensiva finisce che li facciamo irritare ancora di più e ci ammazzano. E infatti....



Ma infatti anche a me pareva ovvio..invece è pieno di esperti che dicono che abbiamo ragione e ricorreremo al TAS e ci darà ragione perché la UEFA da sentenze politiche..

Già solo questa accusa mossa un mese fa direttamente da Fassone per me era la pietra tombale su tutto..

Ci presentiamo con una situazione legata alla proprietà MAI vista al mondo e ci lamentiamo pure..ma spiegasse chi è sto Lì e dove trova i soldi invece!

Maledetto NANO, lo sapevamo che ci avrebbe ridotto così...quante volte lo abbiamo detto che ci avrebbe venduto al peggiore su piazza?

Questi hanno la mission di seppellirci altro che storie..è la vendetta del maledetto


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> fassone e soci come li chiami tu avranno sicuramente fatto i loro errori ma il problema principale per cui prendiamo questa sanzione è la situazione della proprietà. se non si cambia/risolve quello possiamo pure cambiare tutti i manager e ds che vogliamo ma sempre lì siamo.



La linea difensiva e le "scuse addotte" le hanno preparate loro con l'ufficio legale, non credo che il cinese abbia dettato la arringa


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono 10 giorni che dico: occhio che con questa pseudo linea difensiva finisce che li facciamo irritare ancora di più e ci ammazzano. E infatti....



Non mi stupirei fosse così.
Ormai è chiaro che il processo al Milan sia basato su umori e stati d'animo, senza alcuna norma alla base che possa giustificare questo accanimento.

I Fatti sono chiari. Il Milan ha violato il ffp, quindi deve essere multato come gli altri. L'esclusione dalle coppe si è verificata sempre in casi estremi, nulla a che vedere con la situazione del Milan. 
Siamo stati mandati a processo perché si presume che Li non pagherà...
La Roma è uscita dal SA nonostante loro stessi affermavano di aver sforato i paletti... 

Chi sta "tifando" la UEFA mi deve spiegare queste ambiguità... Perché secondo voi è giusto che il Milan si becchi 1 o più anni di squalifica?


----------



## uolfetto (20 Giugno 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> La linea difensiva e le "scuse addotte" le hanno preparate loro con l'ufficio legale, non credo che il cinese abbia dettato la arringa



ok la linea difensiva di fassone sarà ridicola ma fidati sarebbe cambiato poco con qualsiasi linea. l'uefa ha chiesto delle cose ben precise a cui solo la proprietà poteva ottemperare.


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico.
> 
> ...



Se fosse vero che l'Uefa non ha alcun accanimento verso la proprietà del Milan e che avrebbe tutto di guadagnato a non lasciarla fuori dalle coppe non vedo quale alternativa credibile ci sarebbe alla sospensione condizionata. 
Certo è che Fassone ha dimostrato non solo incompetenza, già evidenziata nelle sue esperienze nelle società sportive, ma anche una certa mancanza di carattere. Non solo la sentenza ci darebbe una bella scoppola ma usciremmo a testa bassa e col moccolo al naso. 

Se veramente la pena sarà così pesante Fassone dovrà prendersi le proprie responsabilità e dimettersi, il fallimento sarebbe sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei fosse così.
> Ormai è chiaro che il processo al Milan sia basato su umori e stati d'animo, senza alcuna norma alla base che possa giustificare questo accanimento.
> 
> I Fatti sono chiari. Il Milan ha violato il ffp, quindi deve essere multato come gli altri. L'esclusione dalle coppe si è verificata sempre in casi estremi, nulla a che vedere con la situazione del Milan.
> ...



io non "tifo" uefa, e non mi interessa nemmeno tanto stare a discutere se la sanzione sia giusta o meno. ma già sbagli se parti paragonando ad altre squadre che avevano il SA tipo la Roma. la nostra situazione è completamente diversa. l'uefa ha chiesto (ripetutamente negli ultimi mesi) di risolvere alcune situazioni e noi in questo momento non siamo in grado di farlo. quindi veniamo sanzionati.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico. Il TAS potrebbe ribaltare il verdetto della Uefa oppure rimandare la pratica alla camera investigativa della Uefa. Se accadesse, Milane Uefa potrebbero ritrovarsi per rinegoziare il settlement.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## jacky (20 Giugno 2018)

Ma vi rendente conto che in 1 anno e passa non abbiamo trovato uno che ci rifinanzi???

È c'è ancora chi parla di Uefa cattiva, decisione politica etc... Boh


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

*Repubblica: smentita la richiesta di un'esclusione biennale dalle competizioni europee. Sarà di un solo anno. *


----------



## jacky (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: smentita la richiesta di un'esclusione biennale dalle competizioni europee. Sarà di un solo anno. *



Io penso non sarà così... sicuramente sarà 1 anno più altri 1-2 anni con la condizionale (eliminare e/o rifinanziare i debiti).

Sono poche le squadre squalificate per un solo anno, Panatinaikos e Dnipro hanno preso 3 anni, Dinamo Mosca e Bursasport addirittura 4.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono 10 giorni che dico: occhio che con questa pseudo linea difensiva finisce che li facciamo irritare ancora di più e ci ammazzano. E infatti....



Se alla Uefa sono zitelle inviperite... se invece applicano un regolamento non ha senso quello che dici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei fosse così.
> Ormai è chiaro che il processo al Milan sia basato su umori e stati d'animo, senza alcuna norma alla base che possa giustificare questo accanimento.
> 
> I Fatti sono chiari. Il Milan ha violato il ffp, quindi deve essere multato come gli altri. *L'esclusione dalle coppe si è verificata sempre in casi estremi, nulla a che vedere con la situazione del Milan. *
> ...



Come si fa a dire che il Milan non è un caso estremo?

Ma vi rendete conto che siamo l'unico club in europa di cui non si sa esattamente cosa sia e cosa faccia il proprietario?
Possibile che non capiate quanto è GRAVE questa cosa?
Possibile che non capite che di fronte alle richieste della UEFA di chiarezza i silenzi AGGRAVANO la posizione?

Eppure dovrebbe essere normale chiedersi: ma se sto signor Lì non ha nulla di strano cosa gli costa produrre una documentazione seria e valida sulla sua persona? Pensava davvero di poter entrare nel calcio a livello top mantenendo il riserbo sulla sua persona? Non esiste...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se alla Uefa sono zitelle inviperite... se invece applicano un regolamento non ha senso quello che dici.



Anche io giudici applicano la legge..ma avendo margini di discrezione stai certo che il loro umore pesa sulle sentenze...


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io non "tifo" uefa, e non mi interessa nemmeno tanto stare a discutere se la sanzione sia giusta o meno. ma già sbagli se parti paragonando ad altre squadre che avevano il SA tipo la Roma. la nostra situazione è completamente diversa. l'uefa ha chiesto (ripetutamente negli ultimi mesi) di risolvere alcune situazioni e noi in questo momento non siamo in grado di farlo. quindi veniamo sanzionati.



No non è diversa. 
La Uefa sta discutendo se abbiamo violato il ffp. Noi così come altre squadre. 
La Uefa ha chiesto l rifinanziamento o l'estinzione dell'obbligazione. 
Io mi domando, se hanno dubbi che Li estingua l'obbligazione, perché non avrebbero dovuto avere paura che Li non pagasse una o più rate dell'eventuale rifinanziamento? 
Parliamo sempre di obbligazioni future. Cosa da la certezza che Li il rifinanziamento lo pagherà per intero, mentre a ottobre non riuscirà a pagare?


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a dire che il Milan non è un caso estremo?
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto che siamo l'unico club in europa di cui non si sa esattamente cosa sia e cosa faccia il proprietario?
> Possibile che non capiate quanto è GRAVE questa cosa?
> ...



Perché quello che dici non è competenza dell'Uefa, e non è una prerogativa del ffp.
Ci sono stati organi competenti che hanno vigilato e controllato i documenti, non ravvisando alcuna anomalia.


----------



## fra29 (20 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ok la linea difensiva di fassone sarà ridicola ma fidati sarebbe cambiato poco con qualsiasi linea. l'uefa ha chiesto delle cose ben precise a cui solo la proprietà poteva ottemperare.



Perché il Milan ha debiti monstre, brucoa 70 e passa mil annui e chi deve ripianare intesta finanziamenti da 3-4 mil alla moglie, con tassi da strozzinaggio.. senza contare che tra tre mesi questo omino deve saldare 300 mil e l'unica garanzia che ha... è il Milan stesso!
Senza contare rischio riciclaggio il Milan rischia di "saltare" durante la stagione..


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti anche a me pareva ovvio..invece è pieno di esperti che dicono che abbiamo ragione e ricorreremo al TAS e ci darà ragione perché la UEFA da sentenze politiche..
> 
> Già solo questa accusa mossa un mese fa direttamente da Fassone per me era la pietra tombale su tutto..
> 
> ...



Dimmi esattamente l'articolo del fair play finanziario che giustifica l'esclusione altrimenti l'Uefa può dire a Florentino Perez che se non perde 30 kg in un mese escludono il Real Madrid dalle coppe.

Che Li sia nebuloso lo sappiamo e al limite il prossimo anno con le nuove regole che mettono più attenzione alla proprietà ci potrebbe stare, quest'anno no.

Pensando al perché sia nato il fpf, il Milan sta falsando l'Europa League? Non mi pare proprio.
Chi giustifica l'Uefa invece che arrabbiarsi per il sopruso che stiamo subendo è davvero incredibile.

Anch'io spero che da ottobre la situazione societaria si faccia più chiara ma le cose si sistemeranno nei prossimi mesi, la squalifica ci crea un danno enorme.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io non "tifo" uefa, e non mi interessa nemmeno tanto stare a discutere se la sanzione sia giusta o meno. ma già sbagli se parti paragonando ad altre squadre che avevano il SA tipo la Roma. la nostra situazione è completamente diversa. l'uefa ha chiesto (ripetutamente negli ultimi mesi) di risolvere alcune situazioni e noi in questo momento non siamo in grado di farlo. quindi veniamo sanzionati.



Ma se il rifinanziamento scade ad ottobre le cose si risolveranno entro quella data.
Perché dovremmo farlo prima?

Se Elliott assicura che il Milan finirà la stagione senza problemi, come staremmo falsando la competizione europea? Perché è quello il focus.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendente conto che in 1 anno e passa non abbiamo trovato uno che ci rifinanzi???
> 
> È c'è ancora chi parla di Uefa cattiva, decisione politica etc... Boh



In realtà sì ma a tassi giudicati troppo elevati da Li.
È lui che ci mette i soldi per cui non si può biasimarlo se cerca di trovare delle condizioni migliori.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico. Il TAS potrebbe ribaltare il verdetto della Uefa oppure rimandare la pratica alla camera investigativa della Uefa. Se accadesse, Milane Uefa potrebbero ritrovarsi per rinegoziare il settlement.
> 
> ...



*Quotate le news *


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Perché quello che dici non è competenza dell'Uefa, e non è una prerogativa del ffp.
> Ci sono stati organi competenti che hanno vigilato e controllato i documenti, non ravvisando alcuna anomalia.



Ma veramente voi pensate che la UEFA stia facendo sto caos per questioni politiche? Ma a chi giova punire il Milan?
Inoltre io non credo proprio che non saper dimostrare chi è e dove prenda i soldi il proprietario del Milan (specie se il club è dato in pegno per i suoi debiti) sia secondario davanti alla UEFA..

Non so nemmeno più se qui si parla solo di violazione del fpf o di altre regole dell'UEFA..

Noi tifosi preferiamo nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia mi sa che guardare in faccia al vero..

Io sono sconcertato dalla situazione del Milan, della UEFA me ne frego..mi preoccupa vedere in che mani siamo!


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono 10 giorni che dico: occhio che con questa pseudo linea difensiva finisce che li facciamo irritare ancora di più e ci ammazzano. E infatti....



Ecco che cominciano i "ve l'avevo detto"


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche io giudici applicano la legge..ma avendo margini di discrezione stai certo che il loro umore pesa sulle sentenze...



Quindi se rubo la marmellata e mi danno l'ergastolo non devo chiedere l'appello perché se no mi danno la pena di morte?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico. Il TAS potrebbe ribaltare il verdetto della Uefa oppure rimandare la pratica alla camera investigativa della Uefa. Se accadesse, Milane Uefa potrebbero ritrovarsi per rinegoziare il settlement.
> 
> ...


Sento puzza di piallata epocale.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

Non credo che la UEFA inasprisca la pena. La vedo diversamente rispetto a tutti i giornali e le testate.
Vediamo oggi che succede.
Per me disputeremo l'EL con "la condizionale"... ovvero che la situazione si dovrà risolvere durante l'anno, altrimenti ci becchiamo la squalifica il prossimo anno


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dimmi esattamente l'articolo del fair play finanziario che giustifica l'esclusione altrimenti l'Uefa può dire a Florentino Perez che se non perde 30 kg in un mese escludono il Real Madrid dalle coppe.
> 
> Che Li sia nebuloso lo sappiamo e al limite il prossimo anno con le nuove regole che mettono più attenzione alla proprietà ci potrebbe stare, quest'anno no.
> 
> ...



Siamo l'unico club conciato in questo modo, a me del fpf frega zero, credo in questo forum forse in 2 saranno in grado di leggere tutto quel regolamento ed entrarne nei cavilli..

Se pensiamo la UEFA sia così fessa da escluderci per poi farsi spernacchiare dal TAS accomodiamoci..

Posso anche sperarlo ma francamente ne dubito..invece da tifoso sono preoccupato per la situazione che viviamo e le continue balle che anche questi ci raccontano..

Fassone aveva detto che il rifinanziamento si sarebbe fatto certamente in primavera e senza problemi...qualcuno lo avvisi che siamo a Giugno, ma forse lo faremo entro il 21?


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente voi pensate che la UEFA stia facendo sto caos per questioni politiche? Ma a chi giova punire il Milan?
> Inoltre io non credo proprio che non saper dimostrare chi è e dove prenda i soldi il proprietario del Milan (specie se il club è dato in pegno per i suoi debiti) sia secondario davanti alla UEFA..
> 
> Non so nemmeno più se qui si parla solo di violazione del fpf o di altre regole dell'UEFA..
> ...



L'Uefa giudica per il FFP. Siamo stati mandati in giudizio per violazione del ffp. 
Si, che la Uefa ne stia facendo una questione politica mi sembra palese. Visto che giudica a sensazione, cito il caso della Roma dove non si può parlar d'altro che di sensazione visto che carte alla mano dovevano subire lo stesso trattamento dell'Inter.


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2018)

ma dai ragazzi, come si fa a pensare che l'Uefa ce l'abbia con noi? siamo ancora ai complotti? vi ricordate fino ad un anno fa tutti a pensare che il solo Campopiano ci raccontava la verità e gli altri tutti contro perchè invidiosi??

c'è poco da fare. Dietro al Milan c'è una situazione poco chiara e ora stiamo pagando tutto. Speriamo che almeno questo serva a farci avere finalmente un proprietario degno della storia del Milan perchè così non si può più andare avanti


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Quindi se rubo la marmellata e mi danno l'ergastolo non devo chiedere l'appello perché se no mi danno la pena di morte?



Ma ovvio che si ricorre..è una prassi..ma andare allo scontro con la UEFA è davvero una cosa scema..ce la faranno pagare in eterno


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dimmi esattamente l'articolo del fair play finanziario che giustifica l'esclusione altrimenti l'Uefa può dire a Florentino Perez che se non perde 30 kg in un mese escludono il Real Madrid dalle coppe.



Tutti gli articoli dal 58 al 64 dell'UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations, ovvero in riferimento al break-even integrato poi dall'_ANNEX X: Calculation of the break-even result_, ed ovviamente l'articolo 29 del Procedural rules governing the UEFA Club Financial Control Body che delinea le sanzioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> L'Uefa giudica per il FFP. Siamo stati mandati in giudizio per violazione del ffp.
> Si, che la Uefa ne stia facendo una questione politica mi sembra palese. Visto che giudica a sensazione, cito il caso della Roma dove non si può parlar d'altro che di sensazione visto che carte alla mano dovevano subire lo stesso trattamento dell'Inter.



Vabbé dai, siamo i più belli della terra e abbiamo i conti a postissimo (infatti dopo anni di passivi mostruosi ci presentiamo con altri 75 milioni di rosso dopo un mercato faraonico tutto a debito...e nessun piano di rientro concreto) sono cattivi quelli della UEFA che in combutta col Real ci vogliono fuori dalle coppe perché temono il nostro ritorno, è di certo così!


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, siamo i più belli della terra e abbiamo i conti a postissimo (infatti dopo anni di passivi mostruosi ci presentiamo con altri 75 milioni di rosso dopo un mercato faraonico tutto a debito...e nessun piano di rientro concreto) sono cattivi quelli della UEFA che in combutta col Real ci vogliono fuori dalle coppe perché temono il nostro ritorno, è di certo così!



Fassone chiede sanzioni congrue. Nessuno dice che siamo i più belli.

Ma sai almeno di che si parla?


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, siamo i più belli della terra e abbiamo i conti a postissimo (infatti dopo anni di passivi mostruosi ci presentiamo con altri 75 milioni di rosso dopo un mercato faraonico tutto a debito...e nessun piano di rientro concreto) sono cattivi quelli della UEFA che in combutta col Real ci vogliono fuori dalle coppe perché temono il nostro ritorno, è di certo così!



Ma si vive solo di estremi? 
Sanzioni con limitazioni della rosa e del tetto, salariale sarebbe stata la giusta condanna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Fassone chiede sanzioni congrue. Nessuno dice che siamo i più belli.
> 
> Ma sai almeno di che si parla?



All'inizio nemmeno contemplava le sanzioni Fassone..ancora andiamo dietro alle sue parole? Sono 10 mesi che ci prende in giro (il mega sponsor, il mega colpo, il VA certo, l'SA certo, Il rifinanziamento in primavera...)
Inoltre alle violazioni del fpf si aggiunge la situazione nebulosa della proprietà che a questo punto è una *aggravante* visto che oltre ai conti fuori controllo ci sono pure dubbi su chi e come gestirà il Milan..

Ribadisco: se per voi la UEFA ce l'ha col Milan liberi di pensarlo..io dico solo che siamo una nobile del calcio europeo e da sempre la Uefa tratta le big con un certo "tatto"...questo pugno duro presumo sia giustificato..e se guardo a Yogurt Lì non riesco a non pensarlo


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma si vive solo di estremi?
> Sanzioni con limitazioni della rosa e del tetto, salariale sarebbe stata la giusta condanna.



In realtà no, perché a quel punto le varie sanzionate che hanno avuto accesso al Settlement e presentavano conti meno drammatici dei nostri avrebbero giustamente da rimarcare la disparità di trattamento tra noi e loro.

E mi riferisco a Roma e Inter per esempio.


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> All'inizio nemmeno contemplava le sanzioni Fassone..ancora andiamo dietro alle sue parole? Sono 10 mesi che ci prende in giro (il mega sponsor, il mega colpo, il VA certo, l'SA certo, Il rifinanziamento in primavera...)
> Inoltre alle violazioni del fpf si aggiunge la situazione nebulosa della proprietà che a questo punto è una *aggravante* visto che oltre ai conti fuori controllo ci sono pure dubbi su chi e come gestirà il Milan..
> 
> Ribadisco: se per voi la UEFA ce l'ha col Milan liberi di pensarlo..io dico solo che siamo una nobile del calcio europeo e da sempre la Uefa tratta le big con un certo "tatto"...questo pugno duro presumo sia giustificato..e se guardo a Yogurt Lì non riesco a non pensarlo



La situazione nebulosa non interessa la gdf e deve interessare la UEFA?

Occhio al supereroe Ceferin, il retto e irreprensibile difensoredi ciò che é giusto in barba a codici e regolamenti!


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> La linea difensiva e le "scuse addotte" le hanno preparate loro con l'ufficio legale, non credo che il cinese abbia dettato la arringa



Cioè tu pensi veramente che sia stato Fassone a decidere cosa dire davanti all'Uefa e a stabilire chi doveva presentarsi all'udienza?

Mi sa che state dando un po' troppa importanza a Fassone, quando il suo ruolo è più marginale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma si vive solo di estremi?
> Sanzioni con limitazioni della rosa e del tetto, salariale sarebbe stata la giusta condanna.



Poi ad ottobre Lì invece che passare la mano rifinanzia il suo debito con gli strozzini col Milan in pegno e a Dicembre siamo in mano a qualche società occulta di non si sa bene dove..e la UEFA ci fa la figura dei *******..

Bastava presentare documentazioni certe su Lì..bastava quello

Non averlo fatto, viste le palesi richieste, è grave..soprattutto per noi tifosi..

In ogni caso ormai ci resta solo da attendere, pare già deciso anche dai toni di Fassone ma finché non è ufficiale manteniamo la speranza..se ci escludono dalle coppe è la fine


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> In realtà no, perché a quel punto le varie sanzionate che hanno avuto accesso al Settlement e presentavano conti meno drammatici dei nostri avrebbero giustamente da rimarcare la disparità di trattamento tra noi e loro.
> 
> E mi riferisco a Roma e Inter per esempio.



Guarda che sei l'unico che parla di conti drammatici e non credo che tu sia un giornalista né sportivo, tanto meno economico.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutti gli articoli dal 58 al 64 dell'UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations, ovvero in riferimento al break-even integrato poi dall'_ANNEX X: Calculation of the break-even result_, ed ovviamente l'articolo 29 del Procedural rules governing the UEFA Club Financial Control Body che delinea le sanzioni.



Quegli articoli però non sono violati solo da noi.
Se escludono tutte le squadre che non rientrano nei parametri allora la squalifica del Milan sarà plausibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè tu pensi veramente che sia stato Fassone a decidere cosa dire davanti all'Uefa e a stabilire chi doveva presentarsi all'udienza?
> 
> *Mi sa che state dando un po' troppa importanza a Fassone, quando il suo ruolo è più marginale.*



Scusa è, ma guarda che Fassone non è mica un impiegato o un passacarte, è l'Amministratore Delegato del club, ovvero vertice assoluto della piramide

Chi decide? Lì che sta in Cina e non sa nemmeno cos'é la UEFA?


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi ad ottobre Lì invece che passare la mano rifinanzia il suo debito con gli strozzini col Milan in pegno e a Dicembre siamo in mano a qualche società occulta di non si sa bene dove..e la UEFA ci fa la figura dei *******..
> 
> Bastava presentare documentazioni certe su Lì..bastava quello
> 
> ...



Basterebbe una squalifica con la condizionale, se non si risolve dopo ottobre il prossimo anno ti bastono... e credo che in quel caso nessun tifoso avrebbe fa ridire.


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa è, ma guarda che Fassone non è mica un impiegato o un passacarte, è l'Amministratore Delegato del club, ovvero vertice assoluto della piramide
> 
> Chi decide? Lì che sta in Cina e non sa nemmeno cos'é la UEFA?



Ma appunto Fassone è l'Ad del Milan. qui tutti i problemi stanno derivando dal proprietario del Milan. non vedo lui cosa possa fare e soprattutto come possa scegliere lui la strategia da seguire.


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Guarda che sei l'unico che parla di conti drammatici e non credo che tu sia un giornalista né sportivo, tanto meno economico.



Non credo serva nemmeno la laurea in ingegneria aerospaziale, bastano due occhi ed un buon link sul nostro bilancio.
E comparirebbe il break even aggregato degli ultimi anni in passivo di più di 250 milioni, cifra battuta solo dalla Dinamo Mosca e nemmeno di tanto.

Quanto alla questione che alla UEFA non deve interessare la parte legale della proprietà, anche questo non è vero perché c'è uno specifico articolo (46) intitolato "Legal group structure and ultimate controlling party" che impone per l'ottenimento della licenza la più totale trasparenza della "ownership" e di tutta la struttura legale di proprietà e controllate.

Il Milan a queste richieste di chiarezza ha di fatto risposto "ma poi anche dopo il fallimento ci prende il fondo americano che intanto ha in pegno la società stessa", credo si commenti da solo.


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi ad ottobre Lì invece che passare la mano rifinanzia il suo debito con gli strozzini col Milan in pegno e a Dicembre siamo in mano a qualche società occulta di non si sa bene dove..e la UEFA ci fa la figura dei *******..
> 
> Bastava presentare documentazioni certe su Lì..bastava quello
> 
> ...



E quindi da oggi si fanno i processi supposizioni e congetture?
Chi vietava a Li di fare il rifinanziamento un mese fa e poi finire comunque in mano a qualche società occulta? Eppure in questo caso sarebbe stata esaudita una richiesta della Uefa... 
Non bastavano documentazioni certe. 
La Uefa ha chiesto o rifinanziamento o estinzione del debito, nonostante ci siano ancora i tempi legali per effettuare entrambe le opzioni.


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Quegli articoli però non sono violati solo da noi.
> Se escludono tutte le squadre che non rientrano nei parametri allora la squalifica del Milan sarà plausibile.



Come non sono violate solo da noi?

E' imposto alle società che vogliono partecipare alle coppe una perdita massima aggregata di 30 milioni nel triennio di osservazione del bilancio, e noi siamo a 255.

Altre società in quello stato francamente ne vedo poche.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico. Il TAS potrebbe ribaltare il verdetto della Uefa oppure rimandare la pratica alla camera investigativa della Uefa. Se accadesse, Milane Uefa potrebbero ritrovarsi per rinegoziare il settlement.
> 
> ...



Quotate le news


----------



## sballotello (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti anche a me pareva ovvio..invece è pieno di esperti che dicono che abbiamo ragione e ricorreremo al TAS e ci darà ragione perché la UEFA da sentenze politiche..
> 
> Già solo questa accusa mossa un mese fa direttamente da Fassone per me era la pietra tombale su tutto..
> 
> ...



Se leggi bene la notizia capisci anche tu che è una sentenza politica quando dice che la Uefa vuol prendere d'esempio il Milan per dargli una sanzione esemplare che sia di lezione a tutti la dice lunga. Prima di tutto mi piacerebbe sapere le norme che sono state violate e seconda cosa la sanzione deve essere proporzionale al all'eventuale violazioni sempre che ci sia stata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non credo che la UEFA inasprisca la pena. La vedo diversamente rispetto a tutti i giornali e le testate.
> Vediamo oggi che succede.
> Per me disputeremo l'EL con "la condizionale"... ovvero che la situazione si dovrà risolvere durante l'anno, altrimenti ci becchiamo la squalifica il prossimo anno


Il che permetterebbe al Milan di arrivare fino ad ottobre, quando Li sarà insolvente ed Elliot preleverà la società per rivenderla a terzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico. Il TAS potrebbe ribaltare il verdetto della Uefa oppure rimandare la pratica alla camera investigativa della Uefa. Se accadesse, Milane Uefa potrebbero ritrovarsi per rinegoziare il settlement.
> 
> ...



La uefa ha rotto i piani di qualcuno.


----------



## mabadi (20 Giugno 2018)

Io non vedo tante differenze con le dovute proporzioni tra YL e Thoir.
Il debito dell'Inter, se mal non ricordo, era di 4 volte circa quello attuale del Milan.
Quindi Thoir avrebbe dovuto avere un patrimonio dichiarato idoneo a coprire questi debiti.
Io resto dell'idea che la condotta Uefa miri a preservare la lobby e comunque a consentire a qualcuno di prendere a poco il Milan


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io non vedo tante differenze con le dovute proporzioni tra YL e Thoir.
> Il debito dell'Inter, se mal non ricordo, era di 4 volte circa quello attuale del Milan.
> Quindi Thoir avrebbe dovuto avere un patrimonio dichiarato idoneo a coprire questi debiti.
> Io resto dell'idea che la condotta Uefa miri a preservare la lobby e comunque a consentire a qualcuno di prendere a poco il Milan



A me sembra palese. Soprattutto se dovesse esserci una squalifica pluriennale...


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non credo serva nemmeno la laurea in ingegneria aerospaziale, bastano due occhi ed un buon link sul nostro bilancio.
> E comparirebbe il break even aggregato degli ultimi anni in passivo di più di 250 milioni, cifra battuta solo dalla Dinamo Mosca e nemmeno di tanto.
> 
> Quanto alla questione che alla UEFA non deve interessare la parte legale della proprietà, anche questo non è vero perché c'è uno specifico articolo (46) intitolato "Legal group structure and ultimate controlling party" che impone per l'ottenimento della licenza la più totale trasparenza della "ownership" e di tutta la struttura legale di proprietà e controllate.
> ...



E certo, perché il Milan ha lo stesso fatturato e lo stesso appeal commerciale della Dinamo Mosca.

Quanto alla proprietà: il Milan si sa di chi è. E se fosse proibito utilizzare soldi da conti schermati avrebbero già ingabbiato il proprietario.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il che permetterebbe al Milan di arrivare fino ad ottobre, quando Li sarà insolvente ed Elliot preleverà la società per rivenderla a terzi.



e sarebbe una sentenza giusta visto che si darebbe il tempo a Li di fare le sue mosse. Si parla anche di un socio di minoranza e questo la UEFA DEVE tenerlo in considerazione perché cambierebbe non poco le carte in tavola.
Ricordiamoci che Berlusconi c'ha messo 3 anni a vendere il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e sarebbe una sentenza giusta visto che si darebbe il tempo a Li di fare le sue mosse. Si parla anche di un socio di minoranza e questo la UEFA DEVE tenerlo in considerazione perché cambierebbe non poco le carte in tavola.
> Ricordiamoci che Berlusconi c'ha messo 3 anni a vendere il Milan.



Ma infatti , alla fine ci faranno andare in EL con la condizionale che venga "risolto" il problema entro l'anno pena esclusione il prossimo anno. il resto è catastrofismo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io non vedo tante differenze con le dovute proporzioni tra YL e Thoir.
> Il debito dell'Inter, se mal non ricordo, era di 4 volte circa quello attuale del Milan.
> Quindi Thoir avrebbe dovuto avere un patrimonio dichiarato idoneo a coprire questi debiti.
> *Io resto dell'idea che la condotta Uefa miri a preservare la lobby e comunque a consentire a qualcuno di prendere a poco il Milan*


Ciò che, d'altronde, fece la FIGC quando il club fu acquistato da Berlusconi.


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io non vedo tante differenze con le dovute proporzioni tra YL e Thoir.
> Il debito dell'Inter, se mal non ricordo, era di 4 volte circa quello attuale del Milan.
> Quindi Thoir avrebbe dovuto avere un patrimonio dichiarato idoneo a coprire questi debiti.
> Io resto dell'idea che la condotta Uefa miri a preservare la lobby e comunque a consentire a qualcuno di prendere a poco il Milan



Se da un lato la speculazione si può definire la stessa o simile, sono proprio le modalità e le "proporzioni" a rendere diversissimi i due casi.

Il passivo con cui si presentava l'Inter alla sanzione era di 80 milioni rispetto ai 45 consentiti, noi siamo a 250 rispetto ai 30 consentiti.
Inoltre avevano potuto portare, diversamente da noi, un primo bilancio transitorio in miglioramento con perdita aggregata ridotta, ed il prestito di Thohir non era in scadenza 3 mesi dopo come per Li, ma 5 anni dopo.

Il tutto senza contare che noi abbiamo pure scommesso sul Voluntary senza alcuna garanzia ed è anche quella strategia ci si è rivoltata contro, mentre l'Inter ha avuto accesso regolare e classico al Settlement.


----------



## PheelMD (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono 10 giorni che dico: occhio che con questa pseudo linea difensiva finisce che li facciamo irritare ancora di più e ci ammazzano. E infatti....



È stata una linea difensiva totalmente sensa senso


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> E certo, perché il Milan ha lo stesso fatturato e lo stesso appeal commerciale della Dinamo Mosca.



Senza offesa, ma temo tu stia facendo confusione: se c'è un bilancio aggregato passivo di 250 milioni, vuol dire che i costi hanno superato di quella misura i ricavi, quindi il fatturato è già sottinteso nel computo ed è proprio ciò che non è stato in grado di compensare le spese.

Caso mai la differenza tra Milan e Dinamo può riguardare il parco giocatori, e quella sarebbe stata una difesa interessante che forse ci avrebbe permesso almeno di essere ascoltati: venderemo giocatori con un piano di rientro tramite plusvalenze che rispetteremo tassativamente, e risaniamo il bilancio aggregato.

Purtroppo non abbiamo legali o non abbiamo avuto le capacità per provare soluzioni alternative simili, e la nostra linea difensiva non ammette sconti.


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma temo tu stia facendo confusione: se c'è un bilancio aggregato passivo di 250 milioni, vuol dire che i costi hanno superato di quella misura i ricavi, quindi il fatturato è già sottinteso nel computo ed è proprio ciò che non è stato in grado di compensare le spese.
> 
> Caso mai la differenza tra Milan e Dinamo può riguardare il parco giocatori, e quella sarebbe stata una difesa interessante che forse ci avrebbe permesso almeno di essere ascoltati: venderemo giocatori con un piano di rientro tramite plusvalenze che rispetteremo tassativamente, e risaniamo il bilancio aggregato.
> 
> Purtroppo non abbiamo legali o non abbiamo avuto le capacità per provare soluzioni alternative simili, e la nostra linea difensiva non ammette sconti.



Intendevo dire che se l'obiettivo è il pareggio di bilancio il Milan ha le risorse che servono per ottenere i ricavi necessari, la Dinamo Mosca no.


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Intendevo dire che se l'obiettivo è il pareggio di bilancio il Milan ha le risorse che servono per ottenere i ricavi necessari, la Dinamo Mosca no.



Ed allora mi dai atto che presentarsi con la delirante linea difensiva "una cosa è la proprietà, altra i conti" (e noi siamo a pezzi su entrambi i fronti, caro Fassone) e "tanto se va male c'è Elliott" è tutto ciò che non poteva che portare la UEFA ad inalberarsi.

Altra cosa sarebbe stata, appunto, presentare un business plan non farlocco in cui i ricavi impazziscono senza alcuna credibilità, ma uno in cui i costi si sarebbero nettamente ridotti da un lato e soprattutto dall'altro, avendo comunque un fatturato alto in termini assoluti, ci saremmo impegnati a ridurre il passivo tramite plusvalenze e parco giocatori, con una perizia tecnica da far approvare o aggiustare dalla UEFA in cui sono elencati ammortamenti e valori degli stessi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se da un lato la speculazione si può definire la stessa o simile, sono proprio le modalità e le "proporzioni" a rendere diversissimi i due casi.
> 
> Il passivo con cui si presentava l'Inter alla sanzione era di 80 milioni rispetto ai 45 consentiti, *noi siamo a 250 rispetto ai 30 consentiti.*
> Inoltre avevano potuto portare, diversamente da noi, un primo bilancio transitorio in miglioramento con perdita aggregata ridotta, ed il prestito di Thohir non era in scadenza 3 mesi dopo come per Li, ma 5 anni dopo.



Questo continua a non tornarmi dal tuo discorso, 230 ml di passivo di quest anno ?


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo continua a non tornarmi dal tuo discorso, 230 ml di passivo di quest anno ?



Parla degli ultimi 3 anni, quelli giudicati dalla Uefa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Parla degli ultimi 3 anni, quelli giudicati dalla Uefa.



si ma il problema oggi per la Uefa non è di certo il bilancio , il problema è la solvibilità di Li.


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo continua a non tornarmi dal tuo discorso, 230 ml di passivo di quest anno ?



No, è l'aggregato dei tre anni precedenti di bilancio, che è ciò che monitora la UEFA in funzione del break-even.

Per farla breve è l'eredità che ci ha lasciato la precedente gestione, coi seguenti bilanci:
2014: -91.285
2015: -89.079
2016: -74.871

Totale 255 milioni.
Potevamo avere al massimo -30 milioni complessivi.


----------



## PM3 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se da un lato la speculazione si può definire la stessa o simile, sono proprio le modalità e le "proporzioni" a rendere diversissimi i due casi.
> 
> Il passivo con cui si presentava l'Inter alla sanzione era di 80 milioni rispetto ai 45 consentiti, noi siamo a 250 rispetto ai 30 consentiti.
> Inoltre avevano potuto portare, diversamente da noi, un primo bilancio transitorio in miglioramento con perdita aggregata ridotta, ed il prestito di Thohir non era in scadenza 3 mesi dopo come per Li, ma 5 anni dopo.
> ...



Scusa io leggo i passivi dell'inter 
2015: 140,443
2014: 102,4
2013: 79,88
2012: 77,14

Ora, francamente non ricordo quale sia il triennio per cui sono stati valutati per il SA, se dal 2015-13 o dal 2014-12; però in nessun caso il loro passivo aggregato era di 80...


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si ma il problema oggi per la Uefa non è di certo il bilancio , il problema è la solvibilità di Li.



Questa è una distorsione che sta passando in modo subdolo, ma non è così, fosse solo per un motivo banalissimo: se noi avessimo raggiunto i parametri e fossimo stati nel limite dei 30 milioni, la UEFA nemmeno poteva dirci beh.

La solvibilità di Li è l'aggravante alla nostra situazione drammatica dei conti, ed è ciò che invece della stangatina ci porta alla stangata.


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> No, è l'aggregato dei tre anni precedenti di bilancio, che è ciò che monitora la UEFA in funzione del break-even.
> 
> Per farla breve è l'eredità che ci ha lasciato la precedente gestione, coi seguenti bilanci:
> 2014: -91.285
> ...



E il cambio di proprietá é ininfluente? Capisco il voluntary negato, ma non si può non tenerne conto.

Comunque resto dell'idea che sia una forzatura.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma se il rifinanziamento scade ad ottobre le cose si risolveranno entro quella data.
> Perché dovremmo farlo prima?
> 
> Se Elliott assicura che il Milan finirà la stagione senza problemi, come staremmo falsando la competizione europea? Perché è quello il focus.



perchè l'uefa lo sta chiedendo. mi sembra già una motivazione più che sufficiente se vogliamo partecipare alle competizioni che loro organizzano. poi se non interessa allora vabbè facciamo come ci pare.


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Scusa io leggo i passivi dell'inter
> 2015: 140,443
> 2014: 102,4
> 2013: 79,88
> ...



Ah quindi era 85 milioni annui, non aggregati. Colpa mia, grazie della precisazione.

Questo rende ancora più drammatico l'errore strategico del voluntary, perché all'Inter è bastato un piano credibile di rientro che già per altro aveva messo in pratica per evitare l'esclusione che aleggiava pure per lei, in un'epoca in cui i margini di flessibilità e la giurisprudenza erano ancora verginali.

E va anche detto che dopo 4 anni sono ancora sotto sanzione ed hanno pure bucato nel frattempo la qualificazione.



Montag84 ha scritto:


> E il cambio di proprietá é ininfluente? Capisco il voluntary negato, ma non si può non tenerne conto.



Quello secondo me è stato proprio l'autogol che ci ha messo di traverso la UEFA, perché ci siamo permessi di spendere e spandere senza aver prima avuto da loro alcuna garanzia in merito al voluntary, e soprattutto abbiamo sottovalutato tremendamente le esigenze di trasparenza che la UEFA sta imponendo alle nuove proprietà, tanto più "ibride" come la nostra.


----------



## Manue (20 Giugno 2018)

Ma non è che la UEFA sta valutando essenzialmente il fatto che l'AcMilan sia in pegno con Elliot ?


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ah quindi era 85 milioni annui, non aggregati. Colpa mia, grazie della precisazione.
> 
> Questo rende ancora più drammatico l'errore strategico del voluntary, perché all'Inter è bastato un piano credibile di rientro che già per altro aveva messo in pratica per evitare l'esclusione che aleggiava pure per lei, in un'epoca in cui i margini di flessibilità e la giurisprudenza erano ancora verginali.
> 
> E va anche detto che dopo 4 anni sono ancora sotto sanzione ed hanno pure bucato nel frattempo la qualificazione.



Scusami, ma coi dati riportati sull'inter la tua teoria non regge proprio.


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma coi dati riportati sull'inter la tua teoria non regge proprio.



La mia teoria è che noi paghiamo la somma di tre fattori:
1: il break-even drammaticamente non rispettato (leggermente peggio dell'Inter)
2: il tentativo di voluntary agreement alimentando investimenti e debiti senza un piano di business plan credibile e di rientro (cosa che l'Inter ha portato) e senza alcuna garanzia da parte della UEFA
3: la totale assenza di trasparenza della proprietà in coabitazione col prestito a scadenza tra 3 mesi (invece di 5 anni come l'Inter)

Mettiamoci pure il diverso clima del FPF che ora è entrato a regime rispetto al 2014 (e per esempio ha una soglia di devianza più bassa nel bilancio aggregato), ed ecco la frittata.

Ma paragonare i casi di Inter e Milan mi pare del tutto impossibile, e già i cugini sono dopo 4 anni ancora sotto sanzione.


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non credo serva nemmeno la laurea in ingegneria aerospaziale, bastano due occhi ed un buon link sul nostro bilancio.
> E comparirebbe il break even aggregato degli ultimi anni in passivo di più di 250 milioni, cifra battuta solo dalla Dinamo Mosca e nemmeno di tanto.
> 
> Quanto alla questione che alla UEFA non deve interessare la parte legale della proprietà, anche questo non è vero perché c'è uno specifico articolo (46) intitolato "Legal group structure and ultimate controlling party" che impone per l'ottenimento della licenza la più totale trasparenza della "ownership" e di tutta la struttura legale di proprietà e controllate.
> ...



Piccolo particolare, il Milan non ha problemi non la licenza Uefa, infatti la stessa gli è stata concessa. Quindi si deve dedurre che la documentazione presentata all'Uefa sia stata considerata sufficiente e trasparente dall'Uefa stessa.


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La mia teoria è che noi paghiamo la somma di tre fattori:
> 1: il break-even drammaticamente non rispettato (leggermente peggio dell'Inter)
> 2: il tentativo di voluntary agreement alimentando investimenti e debiti senza un piano di business plan credibile e di rientro (cosa che l'Inter ha portato) e senza alcuna garanzia da parte della UEFA
> 3: la totale assenza di trasparenza della proprietà in coabitazione col prestito a scadenza tra 3 mesi (invece di 5 anni come l'Inter)
> ...



Peró mi si deve giudicare sul bilancio aggregato. Che come abbiamo visto é praticamente identico a quello dell'Inter.


----------



## King of the North (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono 10 giorni che dico: occhio che con questa pseudo linea difensiva finisce che li facciamo irritare ancora di più e ci ammazzano. E infatti....



...e infatti la sentenza definitiva non la sa ancora nessuno.


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ah quindi era 85 milioni annui, non aggregati. Colpa mia, grazie della precisazione.
> 
> Questo rende ancora più drammatico l'errore strategico del voluntary, perché all'Inter è bastato un piano credibile di rientro che già per altro aveva messo in pratica per evitare l'esclusione che aleggiava pure per lei, in un'epoca in cui i margini di flessibilità e la giurisprudenza erano ancora verginali.
> 
> ...




Ma va che l'inter non ha presentato nessun piano strategico, non ha mica richiesto il VA (da dichiarazioni ufficiali del tempo perché sapevano già che l'Uefa non l'avrebbe concesso). L'inter è andata diretta sotto SA ed è stata sanzionata


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Piccolo particolare, il Milan non ha problemi non la licenza Uefa, infatti la stessa gli è stata concessa. Quindi si deve dedurre che la documentazione presentata all'Uefa sia stata considerata sufficiente e trasparente dall'Uefa stessa.



Ma la Licenza UEFA è rilasciata dalla FIGC, la UEFA non ha potere immediato di entrare nel merito di quel rilascio specie in termini di struttura legale della proprietà e delle controllate (avrebbe dovuto fare una rogatoria in Cina in 1 mese), ed infatti oggi siamo inguaiati anche da questo punto di vista perché si è scoperto il vaso di Pandora e Fassone non trova modo di rassicurare la UEFA o portare le carte richieste.

Il punto è che la UEFA prevede eccome parametri di trasparenza della proprietà e questi sono vincolanti anche per la stessa partecipazione.
Nella sentenza si farà espresso riferimento a tutto ciò.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> All'inizio nemmeno contemplava le sanzioni Fassone..ancora andiamo dietro alle sue parole? Sono 10 mesi che ci prende in giro (il mega sponsor, il mega colpo, il VA certo, l'SA certo, Il rifinanziamento in primavera...)
> Inoltre alle violazioni del fpf si aggiunge la situazione nebulosa della proprietà che a questo punto è una *aggravante* visto che oltre ai conti fuori controllo ci sono pure dubbi su chi e come gestirà il Milan..
> 
> Ribadisco: se per voi la UEFA ce l'ha col Milan liberi di pensarlo..io dico solo che siamo una nobile del calcio europeo e da sempre la Uefa tratta le big con un certo "tatto"...questo pugno duro presumo sia giustificato..e se guardo a Yogurt Lì non riesco a non pensarlo



Guarda che Fassone ascolta e deve ascoltare quello che gli dicono sopra di lui.

Non credo abbia mentito sapendo di mentire, che senso avrebbe? cosa ci avrebbe guadagnato?


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma va che l'inter non ha presentato nessun piano strategico, non ha mica richiesto il VA (da dichiarazioni ufficiali del tempo perché sapevano già che l'Uefa non l'avrebbe concesso). L'inter è andata diretta sotto SA ed è stata sanzionata



Il piano di rientro è stato imposto dalla UEFA, è la base del settlement ed è proprio la differenza col voluntary, in cui invece è il club che propone.

Ma l'Inter, come il Milan mesi fa nel tentativo di SA, ha dovuto portare alla UEFA non solo i conti passati ma soprattutto i piani e le proiezioni dei risultati finanziari ed economici attesi.

E l'Inter, diversamente da noi proprio perché non ha potuto scommettere sul VA, si è giocata anche la carta del bilancio transitorio in netto miglioramento, fondamentale nella decisione finale della UEFA, con il passivo più che dimezzato.

Noi invece alla richiesta di informazioni su cosa abbiamo fatto o stiamo cercando di fare per rientrare, dopo la bocciatura del VA, ci siamo trovati a dover rendere conto a Bonucci, ad un business plan totalmente farlocco, ad un passivo identico alla gestione precedente, a debiti in decollo incontrollato e pure a costi destinati ad aumentare nei conti futuri.


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il piano di rientro è stato imposto dalla UEFA, è la base del settlement ed è proprio la differenza col voluntary, in cui invece è il club che propone.
> 
> Ma l'Inter, come il Milan mesi fa nel tentativo di SA, ha dovuto portare alla UEFA non solo i conti passati ma soprattutto i piani e le proiezioni dei risultati finanziari ed economici attesi.
> 
> ...



Che vuol dire? Che per il Settlement la Uefa ti dice "Ripiana in tot tempo, non mi interessa come"?


----------



## Djerry (20 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire? Che per il Settlement la Uefa ti dice "Ripiana in tot tempo, non mi interessa come"?



Prima che la UEFA emetta il Settlement il club porta le proprie carte, esattamente come fatto da Fassone mesi fa.

E più queste carte sono ritenute credibili o efficaci per il rientro dei conti, che comunque prima o poi va raggiunto in un modo o nell'altro, più il Settlement tiene in vita la continuità del club in funzione di quel ripianamento, che è il primo obiettivo del FPF (non penalizzare troppo al punto da non ammettere il rientro).

L'Inter si è presentata dalla UEFA per il SA con una proiezione di passivo di bilancio addirittura più che dimezzata rispetto all'anno prima, mentre noi, avendo bucato il VA, abbiamo lo stesso identico passivo di Galliani.

Poi il Settlement stabilisce il piano di rientro ed i paletti per uscire dall'osservazione, come successo alla Roma, e l'obiettivo è arrivare al celeberrimo passivo di 30 milioni aggregato, il modo conta zero purché ovviamente lecito, basta che alla data X hai sistemato i conti.

La Roma ce l'ha fatta a colpi di plusvalenza ed imbroccando l'anno buono in Champions.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendente conto che in 1 anno e passa non abbiamo trovato uno che ci rifinanzi???
> 
> È c'è ancora chi parla di Uefa cattiva, decisione politica etc... Boh



Tra l'altro dopo continue dichiarazioni di Fassone che parlava di rifinanziamento entro breve, al massimo entro primavera.


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 giugno 2018, conferma le news già riportate nelle scorse ore. Il Milan ieri si è presentato impreparato a Nyon. Le motivazioni presentati dalla delegazione rossonera non hanno convinto la Uefa. Anzi, hanno sortito l'effetto opposto visto che la Uefa è pronto ad inasprire la pena: un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, una multa più una condizione di rientro: della serie: se vorrai tornare nelle coppe dovrai superare una prova.
> 
> Ma non è ancora finita per il Milan, che può ricorrere al TAS di Losanna. Magari presentando il nuovo socio. Il Milan è ottimista per il TAS, soprattutto perchè può giocarsi la carta nuovo socio e trovarsi di fronte un tribunale giuridico. Il TAS potrebbe ribaltare il verdetto della Uefa oppure rimandare la pratica alla camera investigativa della Uefa. Se accadesse, Milane Uefa potrebbero ritrovarsi per rinegoziare il settlement.
> 
> ...



una "curiosità" oggi ci sono i sorteggi per i turni preliminari, con sorteggio del primo turno alle 13.00 e del secondo alle 14.00. attualmente sul sito dell UEFA (nella versione italiana) nella lista del sorteggio per il secondo turno c'è l'Atalanta. Non vuol dire nulla perchè fanno sempre in tempo a cambiare il tutto... però almeno non c'è già scritto "FIORENTINA"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> una "curiosità" oggi ci sono i sorteggi per i turni preliminari, con sorteggio del primo turno alle 13.00 e del secondo alle 14.00. attualmente sul sito dell UEFA (nella versione italiana) nella lista del sorteggio per il secondo turno c'è l'Atalanta. Non vuol dire nulla perchè fanno sempre in tempo a cambiare il tutto... però almeno non c'è già scritto "FIORENTINA"



Perché fino al TAS non possono ufficializzare la cosa, sarà comunque un casino a livello logistico per Atalanta e Fiorentina


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Perché fino al TAS non possono ufficializzare la cosa, sarà comunque un casino a livello logistico per Atalanta e Fiorentina



secondo me invece (nel caso) lo potevano già ufficializzare, perchè non è certo che il Milan si rivolga al TAS e questo non è un organo dipendente dalla UEFA. tuttavia possono tranquillamente non aver già deciso (la cosa più probabile) o anche dire durante il sorteggio una roba tipo: "Atalanta o chi per lei".
p.s. attenzione, non sto dicendo che il Milan non sarà squalificato, era una semplice curiosità


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma la Licenza UEFA è rilasciata dalla FIGC, la UEFA non ha potere immediato di entrare nel merito di quel rilascio specie in termini di struttura legale della proprietà e delle controllate (avrebbe dovuto fare una rogatoria in Cina in 1 mese), ed infatti oggi siamo inguaiati anche da questo punto di vista perché si è scoperto il vaso di Pandora e Fassone non trova modo di rassicurare la UEFA o portare le carte richieste.
> 
> Il punto è che la UEFA prevede eccome parametri di trasparenza della proprietà e questi sono vincolanti anche per la stessa partecipazione.
> Nella sentenza si farà espresso riferimento a tutto ciò.




L'ha capito tutto il mondo, tutta la galassia, tutto l'universo.Bisogna solo più farlo comprendere agli ultimi 8-10 Higlanders che sono ancora convinti che la UEFA ci vuole male, non si può permettere di farci i conti in tasca, se i soldi son sempre arrivati la UEFA non può dirci niente, ecc ed altre amenità del genere.


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> L'ha capito tutto il mondo, tutta la galassia, tutto l'universo.Bisogna solo più farlo comprendere agli ultimi 8-10 Higlanders che sono ancora convinti che la UEFA ci vuole male, non si può permettere di farci i conti in tasca, se i soldi son sempre arrivati la UEFA non può dirci niente, ecc ed altre amenità del genere.



Peccato che perfino Belinazzo (che é uno che il fpf lo studia per lavoro) dice che la sentenza sarà politica.

E non è uno a cui sta simpatico Li.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Peccato che perfino Belinazzo (che é uno che il fpf lo studia per lavoro) dice che la sentenza sarà politica.
> 
> E non è uno a cui sta simpatico Li.



E allora se è una sentenza politica basata sul nulla, stravinceremo al TAS...se lo dice Belinazzo "stamo in una botte de fero" no?Quindi, di che ci preoccupiamo?Va tutto bene, madama la marchesa...c'è Belinazzo che garantisce che sarà una sentenza politica, per cui al TAS ribalteremo tutto e vinceremo a mani basse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

